# Storage Issues



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Tell me your storage woes. I want to hear how not alone I am because I know we all have the same space issues 11 months a year...AND THEY KEEP GETTING WORSE!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

MacabreManor said:


> Tell me your storage woes. I want to hear how not alone I am because I know we all have the same space issues 11 months a year...AND THEY KEEP GETTING WORSE!


My storage situation isn't all that bad yet. Once I have to tear down the rickety old shed at the back of my yard, then I'll be in some real trouble.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have everything in one closet but that is getting filled fast. Just bought 2 Bucky skellies that take up a lot of room. My indoor stuff is in a cedar chest.
I don't use my attic for storage except for my wooden crosses because the temps in the summer get over 100 degrees. 
I have some outdoor stuff hanging on my garage wall and my Jason prop stands in the corner of the garage. I am sure his trousers host spiders...yuk!
I am not sure what to do when my closet gets full.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

half a full attic, most of a shed, some of a closet. And not much room for more.
Happy with what I have accomplished so far.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I almost have my wife talked into bjying an outside shed! YAY Prob won't be until next year though....booooooo


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I got a shed, but thats mostly gardening stuff and fog chillers. I keep the rest of my stuff in basement, which we're doing a lot of work on so we'll have a better workshop and more storage area . We just moved most of the stuff out of a tiny room we had been using, stuff was piled up to the ceiling and you had to climb up the boxes to get stuff out, into a crawl space, so now we have a lot more storage


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, indeed. I can't seem to control my urge to build larger and larger styrofoam props (like the back-end of a freakin' ship!) so storage is a problem. I started out filling up every last available square inch of space in our garage, but then that wasn't enough. When we moved from VA to CAL eight years ago, we of course lost the advantage of a basement (can't have those in earthquake country), so we had to get one of those public storage units for a lot of our normal stuff. Guess what's filling up the leftover space in the storage unit??


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not to brag, but I think I take the prize... one single wide mobile home... one entire bedroom stacked floor to ceiling (the Halloween closet), the powder room that goes with that bedroom - 1/2 full floor to ceiling with Lemax village pieces, living room - a couple of boxes of stuff, dining room - 1/4 filled floor to ceiling with Halloween - the rest of that room - just every day crap, the top of the fridge - Halloween stuff that I didn't have room to pack away last year - plus two dozen dead roses, back bedroom - surprisingly only one ceramic stack of pumpkins tea light lantern, main bathroom - only some left over clings from last year still on the mirror, hanging throughout the house - witches, bats, spiders, etc., the shed - not quite floor to ceiling yet... but I aspire!

The worst part is I don't stop accumulating. I live on Someday Isle - someday I'll have enough space to properly store this stuff.

This is also part of the reason that my haunt name is now: Lady Nyxie's Emporium of Mischief and Mayhem - Located on Justification Lane - Just off Denial Highway.

You my friend, are so not alone.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

is it a bad thing that the square footage of my haunt is larger than that of my house????


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So, my biggest storage issue is: When I want a new halloween toy, the wife gives me the 'look' and asks me where I think I'm going to put it. 

Attic=full

Garage= can't even walk in, let alone get a car in there

shed= 2 of them. One has trails through the stuff, the other, just piled high to the door.

under the house= can't get in to check the plumbing, cause boxes of halloween crap are in the way.

under the new deck= wife looks at me funny for building the deck, thinking my alternative plans were just for more halloween storage. 

Not to mention misc. halloween stuff strewn over the house that never has gone anywhere. I was horrified to find out that keeping a bucky in an office chair next to the computer was NOT normal. 

I was ticketed by the Neighborhood Alliance for leaving my Frankenbucky in the back yard too long. I tried to convince them he was Santa's little helper, but they didn't buy that. Truth is I got him, put him in the yard, he looked fabulous, but I don't have room to store him anywhere, so he just stayed in the backyard. I apparently was the only one who enjoyed him there. 

One month out of the year, the place is awesome. Storing the awesomeness for eleven months= not so cool.

Maybe we could do a second halloween every year. That way I could get double duty out of the props. Who's with me?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

here here!!! you got written up for a frankenbucky??? o man i fee lucky - i STILL have a 2 story facade in my front yard - i think the neighbors think its perminent by now.....


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I knew I wasn't alone. I'm sitting on one full attic. half the garage. My office has become more of the Halloween room than anything else. The worst part for me is that I build almost all my props, but then I stop by Spencer's to see what macabre creations they have. Can't help but stop by the day later and pick up a bunch of premade for 75% off. This year I got the moaning/chest ripping zombie and a four foot feux wood coffin. The best part however, is that I dont use it until next year and that means extra Chirstmas for me!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

And I thought it was a big deal to have a storage unit! I yield to Lady Nixie and Slimy...... I am not worthy, I am not worthy....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I might have you beat. I am currently storing all my Halloween things at my soon to be Xs house. You can guess what she has done to my crypt along with the witch and cauldon that I built form last year. It just isn't a good place to store things. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Death Touch... you may want to consider patching things up or moving your stuff.

Slimy... they have Christmas in July... I say we have Halloween in April!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd say let's do Halloween in August, but that's jsut too close and I'm currently at the midpoint of the build phase.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Death Touch... you may want to consider patching things up or moving your stuff.
> 
> Slimy... they have Christmas in July... I say we have Halloween in April!


I will have to say "No" LOL Too late for that...


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, but what is a bucky?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A bucky is a plastic skeleton. It's like the kind you'd see in science classrooms.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And if you add an L to bucky, then it becomes plastic.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Danke


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No problems here yet 1/2 attick and basement just put up 10x12 shed for growth.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Same here no probs
still have plenty of room in the garage and I have 2 rooms upstairs that are not being used ..it's just I don't want to carry stuff down and then haul it back up. But if worse comes to worse I will.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Basment, backporch, a not very weather proof old shed, these are all full. But my mom just moved two blocks down the street and has a garage she is not using, shame on her...it's mine now!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

My two car garage is full. I built 4 haunt rooms in it (a lab, attic, seance room and crypt), but I can't get in there to change the rooms because of the rest of the haunt props stuffed in there in the off season. My attic is half full, but I have been clearing stuff out of the other half to make room. I just did a lot of work in my basement re-arranging props so I could have some room to work on more props. My mausoleum lies in my driveway under a tarp. I am currently building an extended roof in the back of my garage in anticipation of this year's haunt walls.

I recently toured the Horror Hotel. Doctor Lady has the right idea. Just display your haunt stuff in your house all year long. Every wall in his double living room and dining room is covered with masks and props. His bedrooms are packed as well. I'm still trying to convince the wife that my seven buckies would look great in the living room.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I personally don't have a problem with space...it just seems my wife and parents do. I have 3 Bedrooms in my parent's home full of Halloween stuff INCLUDING my horse-drawn hearse, MY home has a mud room and a guest room full of Halloween stuff, a 10x12 shed which is now being filled with Halloween stuff, and my father's old motorhome which he doesn't use is filled with Halloween stuff, so yea, I personally don't have a problem with space, others in my family do...HAHA


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

No problems with storage here - but I know I don't have as much as stuff as many of you here. I bit creeps in here and there: some in the garage, some in the basement, books and costumes in my sewing room....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I have stuff in the crawlspace, attic, garage, living room, computer room.... there's still space to put more stuff, just need to get creative on arranging it.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm now to the point where, how much storage space is left, determines what prop I can build. For the last several years I've been building props with storage in mind. They must be able to be disassembled easily, or light enough to be stacked on top of something else. This is why I'm looking at a larger piece of property for retirement. I'm thinking at least a 40 X 60 shop building might do.


----------

